# Detector de sueño



## Diego# (Abr 1, 2008)

holA a todoos
 esta vez lo que necesito es que alguien m facilite información sobre  algun circuito de detector de sueño; es decir cuando una persona se duerme al manejar suene una bocina o algo 
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Guest (Abr 1, 2008)

pues con un simple multimetro, o aun mas facil, con una pila y un led. El problema no radica en la electronica si no en que neceitaras un neurologo para saber DONDE poner los electrodos.


----------



## pepechip (Abr 2, 2008)

hola 
si lo que tratas es despertar a alguien mientras conduce, puedes hacerlo con un pendulo situado en la cabeza, de modo que cuando esta se incline suene la sirena.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 2, 2008)

Yo le daria descargas electricas periodicas  ;-)


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2008)

Los detectores se basan en la lectura de posicion de los parpados y sus periodos de cerrado-abierto, cuanto mas tiempo cerrados, mayor es la somnolencia del individuo.

Se aplica una luz infrarroja de muy baja intensidad que se refleja en el ojo, cuando los parpados se cierran, esta luz no se refleja y esto lo detecta el sistema.

En caso de superarce una relacion cerrado-abierto suena una alarma.

Otros sistemas miden la presion de los dedos sobre el volante o el ritmo respiratorio.


----------



## ciri (Abr 2, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Los detectores se basan en la lectura de posicion de los parpados y sus periodos de cerrado-abierto, cuanto mas tiempo cerrados, mayor es la somnolencia del individuo.
> Se aplica una luz infrarroja de muy baja intensidad que se refleja en el ojo, cuando los parpados se cierran, esta luz no se refleja y esto lo detecta el sistema.
> En caso de superarce una relacion cerrado-abierto suena una alarma.
> Otros sistemas miden la presion de los dedos sobre el volante o el ritmo respiratorio.



Puede ser que eso sea lo que se utiliza en las camaras digitales, que detectan la cara?


----------

